# Waiting on spring



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 25, 2011)

Although we were hit with another winter storm today and the wind is still howling about 25 MPH, I have faith that spring will come....

What's everyone doing with their horses as we head out of winter? We can't drive here yet...

My round pen is too icy to work in yet, but the driveway ice had melted- til today- so I had been able to start lungeing Buck and Wish a little. Just getting them stretching and supple again after a long cold winter...

I have been doing some good thorough grooming which they are loving...Wish is sporting some braids these last few days....

I have been doing a little in hand work, refreshing our little pony brains with pivots, standing, etc....

I went to a great driving conference last weekend and I am going to take Buck for a lesson with Jeff Morse in June!!!

And today I totally cleaned my harness






WHatcha up to?

Angie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2011)

How do you clean your harness in the winter? I don't have an indoor place with running water to clean mine. They need it badly!

Our weather is so erratic; one day all are grateful for a fur coat, and the next day the workout causes a sweat.

I'm able to drive here fairly often. But I try to practice a little ground work nearly every day, even if it's a minute or two. My husband made me some jumps for Dusty; we are having some fun with them.

The driving conference sounds interesting. Did you pick up anything in particular to share?


----------



## susanne (Feb 26, 2011)

I believe they are out there building snow caves...prior to that they were all working on their backstroke.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 26, 2011)

To clean my harness in the winter I bring it right in the living room. I have an old sheet that I drape across my lap and on the floor right under me...I brought up my saddle rack that I had for my biggie and hang my harness on that as I work. I had a bucket and sponge and saddle soap for some parts, I'd soap and scrub and rub with and old towel right after. I also use leather CPR and rub that in and buff it off. No mess, at one point I laughed and said to my husband, go grab Buck so I can tweak the fit of this harness. I was kidding of course, No ponies in the house.

The conference was good. A lot on turnout and stuff, but the training of the halt was interesting and Jeff reminded us to think about the halt a good bit before we are there..and how he asks for the halt and expects different things depending on the level of the horse, for example, in a training level horse he may ask for the halt, and allow a some steps of walk then whoa and as their training increases, the steps decrease. In dressage we were reminded that their nose should be at X...hmmm what else....talking thru the super reinsmanship test was fun and they gave us tips for setting our horse up for different parts of it and stressed how we were being judged more than the horse...and to SMILE!

Susanne, you make me laugh.

Any one else, I could use some more ideas myself...

Angie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah, winter. That time where all my groundwork and foundation skills are installed! We're now into that annoying period where we've had our time off, done our leisurely groundwork, have started shedding, and yet it remains too cold and wet (read "frozen or muddy, alternately") to clip and start any real work. The boys and I are all going crazy!



Kody's started his compulsive rubbing, Turbo is bouncing off the walls...yeah. The joys of spring....

What I WANT to be doing right now is continuing Turbo's introduction to ground-driving and start having him carry the bit during our sessions. Kody needs to be restarted on lateral work in-hand until I see him supple up a bit then he needs to be put in long-lines and started on lots of slow, delicate reconditioning with emphasis on relaxing and stretching to the bit. Unfortunately it dumped some last minute snow on us a couple of days ago and now everything is frozen solid so Kody at least isn't even walking around his paddock lest he slip. *sigh* I'm trying to get him out for regular walks again as the road is clear of ice or snow but it's bloody cold and I can't stand to have my gloves off long enough to click and treat!



So we mostly trot and graze, trot and graze. Not very productive.



Turbo is incredibly frustrated by not coming along and I'm sorry for that but Kody was getting really depressed and needed some "Mom and Me" time.

What I can and am doing until the weather improves is working Turbo loose in the paddock on pivoting, sidepassing, setting up and showing for halter. He's learned the basics and gotten very good at them this winter so now it's more like speed drills. Every day I ask for a little sharper response, a little tighter control, and pretty soon I'm going to give up and start doing real obstacle work instead of driving training until the weather improves. He's a smart cookie but there's always more to learn!



Marsha Cassada said:


> How do you clean your harness in the winter? I don't have an indoor place with running water to clean mine. They need it badly!


I'm with Angie- bring it in the house! And except for the bit and cleaning up your hands afterwards I'm not sure why you'd need running water.



I just put some newspaper down in front of the couch, turn on the TV and start spraying the LeatherNew.



I don't clean my synthetic harness that way but then again I don't bother to clean that one except before a show. It doesn't mold and any scurf that's bugging me can be wiped off with baby wipes after a drive.

If you're talking about cleaning brass, I use the wadding stuff out of a can and that simply gets buffed off with a rag. I can't imagine how people use the stuff that has to be rinsed on leather harnesses. Ugh!



susanne said:


> I believe they are out there building snow caves...prior to that they were all working on their backstroke.


Ha! So true.

Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 26, 2011)

I am jealous that you can longe horses in your driveway!! On a good day (not today or yesterday) I can chop ice and very carefully lead one mini at a time to the driveway where I can lead them up and down the drive. No room to longe. Rest of the time is spent baling water or chopping ice - sometimes both on the same day - and covering any ice in the minis paths.

But that said, I am:

1. Planning a new turnout (and trying to remember where I stored my apron).

2. Checking the ADS Omnibus and reading it carefully to select shows/CDEs I might want to attend. Then next will be studying the dressage tests listed... just in case.

3. Considering who I might train to drive this year among the open mares.

4. Anticipating an April 10 clinic with Larry Poulin!!!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 26, 2011)

Mary....don't be jealous...the driveway is a sheet of ice again





I can't wait to hear how your Larry Poulin clinic goes. I am goign to check and see if I can bring my Hyperbike to the Jeff Morse clinic





Angie


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 26, 2011)

Angie-

Have you ever had a clinic with Jeff Morse? We have done two (with two different minis) and they were both great. Last year Gary taped a lot of it and also shot photos. I think I posted them on here. I don't see why you couldn't use your hyperbike; I used an EE the first year didn't hitch until we were in the ring for the clinic (long story!).

Mary


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 26, 2011)

Mary, this will be my first clinic ever



I have known of Jeff for years. Our family has been a Kathleen Conklin/ John Henry fan/show help/groom from time to time for about 10 years and Kathleen has worked with Jeff for years with John Henry and now Agnes (her mules). This is the first year I feel brave enough to venture out and about...things have come together to make it possible.

I have my Frontier, my Pequea EE and my 'Bike to pick from for the clinic. Buckers loves the 'Bike so I'd like to choose that. I will probably email him as it gets closer and check on it.

I remember you posting about one of your clinics with Jeff, so I thought he must be mini friendly.

Angie


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, when it's not pouring rain or dumping snow, we are at least out walking for a min of 1/2 hour every day. Me, big horse, little horse and 4 dogs LOL. The only time we can't even do that is from roughly mid November to Mid Feb when the days are just too short and it's dark when I leave for work and dark when I get home...

I'm excited to say that I started Dolly on ground driving yesterday - just halter and long lines to get her comfy with taking directions from behind her. She was a super star!

I clean my tack indoors, too... big sheet in the middle of the living room floor in front of the TV!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 26, 2011)

Good girl Dolly! Keep us posted on her progress.

Angie


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 27, 2011)

In hand work, long-lining, ground driving and more ground driving! Rusty's been stiff in one shoulder, causing him to turn his head to the side when hooked to the cart, and now that we've been working I've gotten him to straighten and be _comfortable and happy_. We're having a lot of fun ground=driving, he's becoming much more flexible, is learning leg yields and other movements to get him to flex, bend, loosen up, and be more responsive. He just loves to think and work (he would call it "play", not "work")! So all the in hand work has helped us immensely. Working on voice commands, ground manners, etc. Lots of "foundation" skills that NEVER get old.

Rebecca


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoveling snow so my boy can walk. Now its going to rain!


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 27, 2011)

Angie, is there any place local where I can buy a cart and harness? Like to see what I'm buying.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 27, 2011)

There is are 2 places to buy carts/harness near me, JP North and Greene County Horseshoe supply. We are about 40 minutes south of Albany.

JP's used to carry Frontiers, I bought mine there probably 10 yrs ago. I think they still might. THey should have harness but they may be imported.

Greene County Horseshoe supply (also known as Butch's to us) has a couple of different carts the last I knew, but I'd recommend looking at them to make sure they'd last...he has imported (cheap) harness and sometimes some pretty decent AMish made harness.

You are welcome to visit here sometime and look at my stuff or I could meet you at the tack shop and look at the stuff they have there.



You may decide you want to order from somewhere afterall. There is also a place, I think it is up your way, called Dragonfly Carriage or something. I will check my other computer and see if I have the info there. Her stuff looked pretty nice. I should take a trip and visit there...I have family up your way anyhow..

I am dreading the rain tomorrow...but did manage to lunge both my ponies today and do a little road work!

Angie


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 2, 2011)

Rebecca said:


> In hand work, long-lining, ground driving and more ground driving! Rusty's been stiff in one shoulder, causing him to turn his head to the side when hooked to the cart, and now that we've been working I've gotten him to straighten and be _comfortable and happy_. We're having a lot of fun ground=driving, he's becoming much more flexible, is learning leg yields and other movements to get him to flex, bend, loosen up, and be more responsive. He just loves to think and work (he would call it "play", not "work")! So all the in hand work has helped us immensely. Working on voice commands, ground manners, etc. Lots of "foundation" skills that NEVER get old.
> 
> Rebecca


I have a lot to learn about ground driving. Leg yields! Without using MY legs! Very interesting stuff.

I believe that this should be very basic for all horses in training but I think the fine art of ground work and driving has been lost to a lot of people.

I'm on a budget so we'll be doing as much as possible on our own... Anything I read here is very helpful.


----------

